# Got my new goat home !!!!!



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Well I actually got her the 8th  :greengrin:  but I've been so busy !  But better late than never !  She reminds me of a little deer, so I've decided to call her Faline . here's a few pics :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats  I just picked up my last doe -- I know the excitement


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm very happy for you. I love to get new goats! She's really very cute. Great name too. I have a kid that was born this year that I named Fawn. And it's scary how much she looks like a deer (to me at least So, don't be surprised if Faline starts becoming a deer


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I love her new name. Im so happy to see someone on here get one of my goats that way i can see her grow up.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats she is so cute. I like the frosting on her forehead.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

She's So sweet ! I was expecting her to be a little wilder than what she is ! But when she hears our screen door shut... she hollers !!!!!!! :greengrin: :laugh: 
She acts like a bottle baby :greengrin: And she has a set of LUNGS ! lol
On the way home was FUN ! Tried to get a video but the phone wouldn't work right!
She wasn't a happy camper !!! She drowned out the radio ! :ROFL: She's stole my hubby's heart !   :greengrin: Thanks again Tiff !!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

she is adorable! I love her name!!! So perfect for her.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

LOL yep our goats come pre spoiled. Its like Grandmas house here. Guess we should have gave her a whole tree to let her much on. All she wanted was for you to pull over and get some of those yummy branches that keep whizzing by. :leap: We pulled your hubby in now he will buy you more goats lol. Might have to watch him so he don't go goat crazy and buy you a whole herd.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Aww so cute!


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

TiffofMo said:


> LOL We pulled your hubby in now he will buy you more goats lol. Might have to watch him so he don't go goat crazy and buy you a whole herd.


Yep ! Now he wants a couple of Nubian/boar doelings for himself :slapfloor: to breed to my buck ( I dont want a large breed buck around so he'll have to deal 
with Cliffhanger) :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww! She's just adorable!


----------

